# Tapout Crew Member "Mask" Killed in Car Crash



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

> Newport Beach CA -Fox New 11 L.A. reported that the a red Ferrari split in half as it slammed into a light pole in Newport Beach today, killing the driver and injuring a passenger.
> 
> The accident on southbound Jamboree Road near Camelback Street occurred just before 1 a.m., according to a Newport Beach Police Department lieutenant. Southbound Jamboree Road will be closed at University Drive until about noon, police said.
> 
> ...






http://www.ringleaderfightnews.com/...er-mask-may-have-died-early-morning-car-crash


----------



## Toro (Aug 11, 2007)

Sucks


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

wow that sucks...hope its not him..but prb is.....rip whoever it is


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Damn I feel bad about making all those jokes about their bus crashing now.


----------



## Toro (Aug 11, 2007)

Just saw this on the news. Apparently there was a Porsche involved and it is believed they were racing. The body still hasn't been identified.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I can't imagine it would be that hard to identify "Mask". But, either way this sucks, I feel bad for the family.... so kids what did we learn? Don't wear face paint or race cars.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I've seen a few videos and a few posts on Sh**dog, but nothing concrete yet...hopefully it isn't him.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Why are people saying "hopefully it isn't him" and things like that? Someone's dead so it's pretty shitty no matter who it is IMO.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Toolbags racing.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

This is why you NEVER street race.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Bazza89 said:


> Why are people saying "hopefully it isn't him" and things like that? Someone's dead so it's pretty shitty no matter who it is IMO.


True...good point and I apologise


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Terror Kovenant said:


> This is why you NEVER street race.


I live my life a quarter mile at a time!


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Bazza89 said:


> Why are people saying "hopefully it isn't him" and things like that? Someone's dead so it's pretty shitty no matter who it is IMO.


Exactly. Rather him than someone who wasn't an annoying tool.

Was Nick Hogan involved?


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

if this is true rip


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Damn, the car is pretty smashed. Take a look into the link, there is a news video under the picture of Mask.

Link.........http://www.cagepotato.com/tapouts-charles-mask-lewis-reportedly-dies-car-accident-driver-arrested


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

LizaG said:


> True...good point and I apologise


Haha don't apologise, I was just saying it was kinda weird seeing as none of the Tapout guys are particularly liked o here.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Says on the link that it's confirmed.


----------



## Tyzzler (May 26, 2007)

Dang I just met him Saturday night and as I said in my thread, he was an awesome guy, were on the first row on the other side of the gate and he was 20 feet away going out the exit and heard us yell his name, came back for a picture w/ us and even made sure it took.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

If people would just drive crappy car's we wouldn't have this problem. Street racing and nice car's don't make your d*ck bigger last time I checked. 

I wonder if the muffler bearing's are still good on that car. :confused02:

EDIT: Knew this guy would refer to that image.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey ShadyNismo, you reading this?


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Bazza89 said:


> Why are people saying "hopefully it isn't him" and things like that? Someone's dead so it's pretty shitty no matter who it is IMO.


I agree, it's sad that someone's died, Mask or whoever else. But it's not like Mask was this awesome guy, and seems whoever this was kinda got what they had coming being stupid and racing Ferraris and Porches on city streets, and endangering themselves and innocent bystanders on the streets. Still, tragic.. RIP.


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Negative1 said:


> Street racing and nice car's don't make your d*ck bigger last time I checked.


Yea it's been confirmed, parking your jacked up pick up across 3 parking spots is the only way.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

If he had to go, he was doing something he apparently liked.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> If he had to go, he was doing something he apparently liked.


Laughing obnoxiously?


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> If he had to go, he was doing something he apparently liked.


Putting on his make-up in the vanity mirror?


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

What kind of news report doesn't have the guy's real name?

It's Charles Lewis, by the way.

Anyway, here's a news vid about the crash. The car looks _trashed._

http://www.myfoxla.com/dpp/news/local/Speeding_Ferrari_Crashes_Pole_Driver_Killed


----------



## MamaSdKnockUOut (Feb 23, 2009)

Bazza89 said:


> Why are people saying "hopefully it isn't him" and things like that? Someone's dead so it's pretty shitty no matter who it is IMO.


Why are people saying "hopefully it's not him"??? Well, simple, they like Mask and don't want him to die. That's kind of a stupid question.

RIP mask.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

swpthleg said:


> If he had to go, he was doing something he apparently liked.


"Drag" racing?


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

This is too bad but It sounds like it was his own fault.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

MamaSdKnockUOut said:


> Why are people saying "hopefully it's not him"??? Well, simple, they like Mask and don't want him to die. That's kind of a stupid question.
> 
> RIP mask.


Absolutely, plus I got some tapouts the other day...nice.

At the day we're all here because we love MMA, and Mask is part of that community in a way most of us never will be. He outdates our involvement in MMA and aided it's progress like we wouldn't believe...IMO.


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

Liddellianenko said:


> I agree, it's sad that someone's died, Mask or whoever else. But it's not like Mask was this awesome guy, and seems whoever this was kinda got what they had coming being stupid and racing Ferraris and Porches on city streets, and endangering themselves and innocent bystanders on the streets. Still, tragic.. RIP.


Couldn't agree more. 


And as bad as it sounds, I shall take no pity on this fool. Having no regard for other's lives and then suffering such a fitting end. I can only say good riddance to someone with no concern for the safety of the people around him. The least you can do is follow the rules of the road and you'll keep yourself and others alike safe. 

So no pity post here. All I'll say is, RIP. Hopefully you won't speed down that Highway to Hell on your way there.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Wow this really sucks. It sounds like it really was Mask that died. This is a pretty big blow for MMA. People may not have liked him much but you can't deny that they helped sponsor a lot of fighters and their company is good exposure for the sport.

RIP


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

LizaG said:


> Absolutely, plus I got some tapouts the other day...nice.
> 
> At the day we're all here because we love MMA, and Mask is part of that community in a way most of us never will be. He outdates our involvement in MMA and aided it's progress like we wouldn't believe...IMO.


A minute ago you were apologising for wishing it wasn't him.:confused02:


TBH, it's a shame someone's dead but I couldn't care less whether it was him or some averege joe off the street, someone's still lost their life either way. I hope this doesn't turn into one of those things where just cos he's dead everyone decides they really liked him cos from what I've seen and read that just wasn't the case. Was it Lennon that said "everybody loves you when you're six feet under"?


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Bazza89 said:


> I hope this doesn't turn into one of those things where just cos he's dead everyone decides they really liked him cos from what I've seen and read that just wasn't the case. Was it Lennon that said "everybody loves you when you're six feet under"?


Haha I said this about Evan Tanner, it was Jimi Hendrix that said "Once you're dead, you're made for life"


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Bazza89 said:


> A minute ago you were apologising for wishing it wasn't him.:confused02:
> 
> 
> TBH, it's a shame someone's dead but I couldn't care less whether it was him or some averege joe off the street, someone's still lost their life either way. I hope this doesn't turn into one of those things where just cos he's dead everyone decides they really liked him cos from what I've seen and read that just wasn't the case. Was it Lennon that said "everybody loves you when you're six feet under"?


I'm just thinking of MMA as a sport and it's past.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Will somebody please think of SkyScrape and that little asshole?!


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

Bazza89 said:


> A minute ago you were apologising for wishing it wasn't him.:confused02:
> 
> 
> TBH, it's a shame someone's dead but I couldn't care less whether it was him or some averege joe off the street, someone's still lost their life either way. I hope this doesn't turn into one of those things where just cos he's dead everyone decides they really liked him cos from what I've seen and read that just wasn't the case. Was it Lennon that said "everybody loves you when you're six feet under"?


And how funny is it that Lennon got so much more love after his death? I never cared for him or his music at all. Then again, I'm only 20 so...

But yea I don't like how people tend to do that when people die. All of a sudden everyone will be a fan. But not me. No pity on him for being stupid. Still it does suck.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

This is a big blow to the MMA community. 'Mask' seemed like a great guy on the show and gave plenty of kids shots at getting into the MMA world. He seemed like the guy in the TapouT crew that was going out there and looking for ways to improve MMA and find new up-and-coming talent. 

Definitely a huge loss to MMA. RIP


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

RIP Mask.
This is very sad. My prayers are with him, his family and his friends.
TapouT has done so much for mma. Their fame definitely wasn't handed to them, I have a lot of respect for the founders. This is the last thing I expected to read about today.


----------



## MamaSdKnockUOut (Feb 23, 2009)

AceFranklin88 said:


> Couldn't agree more.
> 
> 
> And as bad as it sounds, I shall take no pity on this fool. Having no regard for other's lives and then suffering such a fitting end. I can only say good riddance to someone with no concern for the safety of the people around him. The least you can do is follow the rules of the road and you'll keep yourself and others alike safe.
> ...


Ok Mother Teresa, I'm sure you've never done anything against the rules. :sarcastic12:

I'm not a huge Mask fan but to say good riddance he's gone is sh*tty. That's ok though, karma always has a way of balancing things out. :thumb02:


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

I think it is sad that someone died, mostly for the family and friends they leave behind who will miss them. He and his company (for marketing purposes) have helped a lot of up-in-coming fighters which in turn helps the sport (and his company PR). 

But it is also hard to have sympathy for someone doing something that endangers the public and certainly his passenger, luckily she will live it sounds like. This is different than when Evan passed away. He was off in solitude doing something he loved and hurting no one. It sounds like Mask was selfishly breaking the law for his own enjoyment and has paid the price for such stupidity.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Good piece on him from last fall. Seemed appropriate.



> Sept-22-2008
> *The Tapout Story*
> By Thomas Gerbasi
> 
> ...


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

vandalian said:


> What kind of news report doesn't have the guy's real name?
> 
> It's Charles Lewis, by the way.
> 
> ...


wow I guess they dont make ferraris the way they used too.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

ThaFranchise said:


> Haha I said this about Evan Tanner, it was Jimi Hendrix that said "Once you're dead, you're made for life"


I think the difference with Tanner was that he always had a really hardcore, almost cult, fanbase considering he'd been around the sport forever and had learned most of his skills early on just through instructionals. 

Not to mention there was a lot of people who read Tanner's blog in which he was very open to the point where you actually felt like you knew him. I'm a big Tanner fan so I'm pretty biased here but I think you see my point. Fans could really connect with Tanner whereas the Tapout guys are just three dudes who make t'shirts and dress loudly.

I'm not trying to be heartless or anything here, I just don't like it when people all of a sudden decide they really liked someone just cos they've died. 

Anyway, RIP.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

This seems to be true. R.I.P


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

I met Mask and one of the other two at an XFO event. They were good guys, took pictures w/ everyone, shot the shit, etc. 

It's a shame. RIP.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Even TMZ have picked up on this...

http://www.tmz.com/2009/03/11/tapout-owner-dies-in-horrific-ferrari-crash/

...not a reputable source I know, but neither are Cagepotato etc etc etc


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Bazza89 said:


> I think the difference with Tanner was that he always had a really hardcore, almost cult, fanbase considering he'd been around the sport forever and had learned most of his skills early on just through instructionals.
> 
> Not to mention there was a lot of people who read Tanner's blog in which he was very open to the point where you actually felt like you knew him. I'm a big Tanner fan so I'm pretty biased here but I think you see my point. Fans could really connect with Tanner whereas the Tapout guys are just three dudes who make t'shirts and dress loudly.
> 
> ...


The Tapout guys were far from 3 guys who make t shirts and dress loudly. 

I'm not gonna lie I said their show was stupid before and I didn't like how they dressed and were loud but there's no denying what they did for the sport of Mixed Martial Arts. 

They started with nothing and worked their way up to being a multi million dollar company. If it wasn't for them many fighters that are big now may not have been able to make it because they didn't have the money to train and Tapout sponsored them.

They've done more for MMA then just about anyone else.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

MJB23 said:


> The Tapout guys were far from 3 guys who make t shirts and dress loudly.
> 
> I'm not gonna lie I said their show was stupid before and I didn't like how they dressed and were loud but there's no denying what they did for the sport of Mixed Martial Arts.
> 
> ...



Fair point I was exagerrating but I still stand by my original point that people weren't as "emotionally attached" if you like, as they were to someone like Tanner who had spoken, very publicly, in depth about his struggles and his life in general.

I appreciate what Tapout have done for MMA but the way I look at it is nobody seemed to be a particularly big fan of Mask when he was alive, so why now he's dead do people seem so upset?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Now MMAJunkie have it...and their word is good enough for me

http://mmajunkie.com/news/14232/tapouts-mask-killed-in-early-morning-auto-accident.mma


----------



## JayDubs911 (May 22, 2008)

That's shitty new but at least the story wasn;t, mask takes out 5 innocent bystanders walking on sidewalk, 3 of teh 5 dead, 2 in life threatening condition, mask walks away without scratch.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Bazza89 said:


> Fair point I was exagerrating but I still stand by my original point that people weren't as "emotionally attached" if you like, as they were to someone like Tanner who had spoken, very publicly, in depth about his struggles and his life in general.
> 
> I appreciate what Tapout have done for MMA but the way I look at it is nobody seemed to be a particularly big fan of Mask when he was alive, so why now he's dead do people seem so upset?


People are always going to act like this when someone dies. Like you said when he was alive they didn't act like this but that's no reason to say that you are happy he died etc.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Thank God it wasn't one of the guys from Condom Depot, you would all be in tears.



MamaSdKnockUOut said:


> Ok Mother Teresa, I'm sure you've never done anything against the rules. :sarcastic12:
> 
> I'm not a huge Mask fan but to say good riddance he's gone is sh*tty. That's ok though, karma always has a way of balancing things out. :thumb02:


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Bazza89 said:


> I appreciate what Tapout have done for MMA but the way I look at it is nobody seemed to be a particularly big fan of Mask when he was alive, so why now he's dead do people seem so upset?


If anyone told me someone had died I would say; 'thats sad news, poor guy'. I never saw the show - but sad news that he died.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

MJB23 said:


> People are always going to act like this when someone dies. Like you said when he was alive they didn't act like this but *that's no reason to say that you are happy he died etc*.


When did I say I was happy he died?


----------



## NoRToN (Sep 9, 2007)

ToeZup said:


> RIP Mask.
> This is very sad. My prayers are with him, his family and his friends.
> TapouT has done so much for mma. Their fame definitely wasn't handed to them, I have a lot of respect for the founders. This is the last thing I expected to read about today.


+1, RIP brother...He will be missed. He had a ton of charisma


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

pauly_j said:


> Toolbags racing.





Terror Kovenant said:


> This is why you NEVER street race.


QTF. its hard to feel sorry when its there own fault.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

I hope they continue to follow this story because I would be interested to know what really happened here. If it were a case of street racing, or something more. 

Anyways, they weren't my favorite people, but Mask's loss is tremendous to the sport and his company. I hope they can continue on in the same regard.


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

MamaSdKnockUOut said:


> Ok Mother Teresa, I'm sure you've never done anything against the rules. :sarcastic12:
> 
> I'm not a huge Mask fan but to say good riddance he's gone is sh*tty. That's ok though, karma always has a way of balancing things out. :thumb02:


How is that shitty? I'm not saying I'm happy that HE in particular died, I'm just saying that by racing, he put other people's lives in danger with apparently no concern. So, yea I guess karma does balance things out. And by me taking no pity on him, what does that mean in terms of karma? Will I die now? Look. I don't always follow the rules. I get it. But if I died doing something stupid, I expect no pity. Anyone who knows me, knows how I feel about this. He died doing something stupid, and he will get no pity out of me. That's all I'm saying. If you're going to sit there and say that's "shitty" of me to say, then so be it. You just assumed that by me saying "good riddance" it was shitty. Well how do you feel about him putting other's lives in danger? Was that shitty of him? As shitty as me saying "good riddance"?


----------



## diemos (Nov 7, 2007)

yea, just read it, RIP.

I saw the video of the accident, his Ferrari got anihilated.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear about this, but if you're an idiot and you're street-racing, it's better that you die than some innocent person. :dunno:


----------



## Red Baron (Jul 17, 2008)

i'd probably kill myself if i had a ferarri too


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Damn I almost feel bad about ripping on them so hard in the past 

rest in peace


----------



## sove (Apr 7, 2007)

MamaSdKnockUOut said:


> Ok Mother Teresa, I'm sure you've never done anything against the rules. :sarcastic12:
> 
> I'm not a huge Mask fan but to say good riddance he's gone is sh*tty. That's ok though, karma always has a way of balancing things out. :thumb02:


Wow. It sounds like you're saying that karma will even up the score against anyone who isn't respectful when another person dies. But if you believe in karma, wasn't karma the force that ended that person's life? And, assuming you believe in karma, didn't that person deserve to die in the first place, thus making it silly to mourn their passing?

Not believing in karma myself, most of the time I do find myself a little sad when I hear about anyone dying. But honestly, when I feel that way about someone I don't know and don't care about personally, I'm probably sad because it reminds me of my own mortality.

EDIT: I just started reading the thread backwards and see that acefrankling said almost the same thing I said here.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Street racing or not, the guy didnt deserve to die. He helped alot of younge fighters financially through the years and I always thought he was a good dude.

RIP man


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

sove said:


> Wow. It sounds like you're saying that karma will even up the score against anyone who isn't respectful when another person dies. But if you believe in karma, wasn't karma the force that ended that person's life? And, assuming you believe in karma, didn't that person deserve to die in the first place, thus making it silly to mourn their passing?
> 
> Not believing in karma myself, most of the time I do find myself a little sad when I hear about anyone dying. But honestly, when I feel that way about someone I don't know and don't care about personally, I'm probably sad because it reminds me of my own mortality.
> 
> EDIT: I just started reading the thread backwards and see that acefrankling said almost the same thing I said here.


:confused03: Wha?


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

I was never a big fan of the Tapout crew but this is still very sad anyway. 

R.I.P.


----------



## sove (Apr 7, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> :confused03: Wha?


Google "karma." I'm sure wikipedia has a page devoted to it.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

So after they pulled his body out of the car, did they wash the face to find out once and for all what he actually looked like? I've always pictured him having some super villain type horrendous scar or birth mark that he used that make up to cover.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

You guys know that companies sponsor fighters so get more exposure for their product, not to help the sport, right?

Stop acting like he was some great guy.

It's sad that someone died, but less so if he was street racing.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Man, I cant believe how many people on this forum like to stand on there soap box and preach, seriously am I the only one who ever raced a car on the street somewhere? Where Im from thats like a right of passage for everyone and I realize Mask wasnt a young kid but having been there and done that and wont hop on the bandwagon and act like Im above it either.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

Well I hung out with the guy one time down In Albuquerque and he was nice enough. Sucks for him, Tap out is gay and so is street racing but no he did not deserve to die like that.


----------



## MamaSdKnockUOut (Feb 23, 2009)

XitUp said:


> You guys know that companies sponsor fighters so get more exposure for their product, not to help the sport, right?
> 
> Stop acting like he was some great guy.
> 
> It's sad that someone died, but less so if he was street racing.



:sign04:

You can't argue that he didn't help young fighters come up in the sport. So we are forgetting all that and just focusing on car racing?? 

Again, I'm not a Mask fan and I'm not sitting here crying my eyes out, but show the dude SOME respect. Whether you like him or not, he did a lot for the sport.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Yea I've raced a car or two before but then again If something happens to you when your racing it is something that you in a lot of ways had coming as bad as that sounds.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

vandalian said:


> Good piece on him from last fall. Seemed appropriate.


Dude, even if he is dead, he definitely wasn't cool enough for me to read something that long about him. We all know the guy was annoying, and in spite of what he may have done for mma, I don't really think the sport needs a WWE style character running around in face pant and camo looking like sargent slaughter on acid. 

Sorry for his family, but this ain't a bad deal at all IMO.:dunno:


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

XitUp said:


> Thank God it wasn't one of the guys from Condom Depot, you would all be in tears.



I lol'ed. :thumb02:


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Man, I cant believe how many people on this forum like to stand on there soap box and preach, seriously am I the only one who ever raced a car on the street somewhere? Where Im from thats like a right of passage for everyone and I realize Mask wasnt a young kid but having been there and done that and wont hop on the bandwagon and act like Im above it either.


That's just retarded. Were you racing at a speed that would split your car in half if crashed into a pole? And don't bitch about people preaching. You can't justify someone street racing illegally whether you've done it or not. Seriously, this is just so stupid, I actually laughed. So don't look at it as preaching. Nobody is crucifying the guy for doing it. Most of us are just saying that we don't feel bad for him. I wouldn't expect pity if I did something that dumb either. 

And for the record, you ARE above him. You're still alive because of being smart about your own life and other people's lives. But then again, maybe you're not. Seeing as how street racing is so common around you. So I guess you won't act like you're above him because you're in the same category. But I don't know you so I'll just assume that you ARE above him since you're alive.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

MamaSdKnockUOut said:


> :sign04:
> 
> You can't argue that he didn't help young fighters come up in the sport. So we are forgetting all that and just focusing on car racing??


I'm not. I'm just saying he didn't do it cos he was a great guy, he did it for his business.



> Again, I'm not a Mask fan and I'm not sitting here crying my eyes out, but show the dude SOME respect. Whether you like him or not, he did a lot for the sport.


Why should I show someone respect just cos he was involved in a sport I love?
The guy was annoying as hell and died cos of his own dickheadish behaviour.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I raced my car when I was younger at speeds of up to 240 KMH (150 MPH) thats all it would do and although I like to feel Im intelligent but the truth is that luck probably has alot to to with many of us still being around, I just find it hard to believe that only me and apparently BBJD have ever raced a car, I mean the only reason I wasnt doing the kind of speeds Mask wasnt was in all honesty my old Iroc wasnt exactly a Ferrari, everyone wants to preach about street racing and putting people lives at risk but it happens every day and it doesnt make the people killed doing it any more deserving of death or there deaths any less tragic because of it.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

AceFranklin88 said:


> That's just retarded. Were you racing at a speed that would split your car in half if crashed into a pole? And don't bitch about people preaching. You can't justify someone street racing illegally whether you've done it or not. Seriously, this is just so stupid, I actually laughed. So don't look at it as preaching. Nobody is crucifying the guy for doing it. Most of us are just saying that we don't feel bad for him. I wouldn't expect pity if I did something that dumb either.
> 
> And for the record, you ARE above him. You're still alive because of being smart about your own life and other people's lives. But then again, maybe you're not. Seeing as how street racing is so common around you. So I guess you won't act like you're above him because you're in the same category. But I don't know you so I'll just assume that you ARE above him since you're alive.


Actually, due to his street racing crashes, Toxic is mostly cyborg at this point. I think all thats left of his orginal body is his head and penis.

Edit: Just kidding Toxic. I know your penis is cyborg too.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Toxic said:


> I raced my car when I was younger at speeds of up to 240 KMH (150 MPH) thats all it would do and although I like to feel Im intelligent but the truth is that luck probably has alot to to with many of us still being around, I just find it hard to believe that only me and apparently BBJD have ever raced a car, I mean the only reason I wasnt doing the kind of speeds Mask wasnt was in all honesty my old Iroc wasnt exactly a Ferrari, everyone wants to preach about street racing and putting people lives at risk but it happens every day and it doesnt make the people killed doing it any more deserving of death or there deaths any less tragic because of it.


I have raced one too...but I am not one of the people saying he deserved to die. We don't know he was racing either. He could have been trying to get away from something. Like that crazy guy in the porsche that was trying to run him off the road or a bank robbery. :thumb02:


----------



## Forever Fan (Nov 6, 2008)

*Tapout Crewmember "Mask" killed*

*A moment of silence for Mask.​*
Thank you for your charisma, your entertaining, your commitment to the sport of MMA, and to all the great fighters you have assisted in developing.

You will be greatly missed.

Signed,
Forever Fan


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

Forever Fan said:


> *A moment of silence for Mask.​*
> Thank you for your charisma, your entertaining, your commitment to the sport of MMA, and to all the great fighters you have assisted in developing.
> 
> You will be greatly missed.
> ...


Oh yeah, and thanks for driving your ferrari into a light pole so we don't have to see or hear you anymore. :thumbsup:


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I raced my car when I was younger at speeds of up to 240 KMH (150 MPH) thats all it would do and although I like to feel Im intelligent but the truth is that luck probably has alot to to with many of us still being around, I just find it hard to believe that only me and apparently BBJD have ever raced a car, I mean the only reason I wasnt doing the kind of speeds Mask wasnt was in all honesty my old Iroc wasnt exactly a Ferrari, everyone wants to preach about street racing and putting people lives at risk but it happens every day and it doesnt make the people killed doing it any more deserving of death or there deaths any less tragic because of it.


It does make their death a bit less tragic Toxic. I mean if He would've killed someone walking down the street instead of himself that would have been far more tragic then him dying while street racing.

However I do think people who were all worked up about Evan Tanner's death in which he went into the desert and put himself in a huge amount of danger and are being so hard on Mask are off base.

Mask did something he knew was dangerous and died same with Evan Tanner both are unfortunate but I'm not exactly shedding tears for either because they both brought it on themselves.


----------



## Buster Rough (Mar 4, 2008)

Those were the exact thoughts and questions I was having. His life was no more precious than anyone elses just because he is famous and people recognize him. It is sad no matter what. 



Bazza89 said:


> Why are people saying "hopefully it isn't him" and things like that? Someone's dead so it's pretty shitty no matter who it is IMO.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Evan Tanner didn't drive a bus full of school children into the desert and say "Right kids, let's _survive_!"

His was an unselfish death. He wasn't risking anyone's life but his own.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

pauly_j said:


> Evan Tanner didn't drive a bus full of school children into the desert and say "Right kids, let's _survive_!"
> 
> His was an unselfish death. He wasn't risking anyone's life but his own.


Truth.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

I wouldnt go as far as saying he deserved it or anything. It was a stupid stupid thing to do, and it cost him his life. Some of you guys need to learn some tact. 

More than anything, it's a waste. I feel bad for his friends and family for losing a loved one to such a stupid and senseless death.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

randyspankstito said:


> Oh yeah, and thanks for driving your ferrari into a light pole so we don't have to see or hear you anymore. :thumbsup:


What an incredibly insensitive and stupid thing to say...

I can't believe people are badmouthing this guy, and so quickly after his death. 

You all may not owe Mask your "respect" but at least have the decency to keep your thoughts to yourself. I'm completely baffled by the number of people in this thread claiming that Mask "deserved" to die...for STREET RACING! Are you serious!? Sometimes people deserve to die, but those are only the most evil of people.

Street Racing may not be the smartest thing to do in the world, but all of us make mistakes. Mask payed with his life though. It's a sad moment for a lot of people, regardless of the reasons.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Quote one person who said he deserved to die. Go on.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Man, I cant believe how many people on this forum like to stand on there soap box and preach, seriously am I the only one who ever raced a car on the street somewhere? Where Im from thats like a right of passage for everyone and I realize Mask wasnt a young kid but having been there and done that and wont hop on the bandwagon and act like Im above it either.


Yea I raced all the time when I was younger. Wrecked a car that way, and why do you guys think I have to wait til I turn 21 to get my license upgraded so i can legally drive motorcycles again? We've all been there


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

That's fine and I agree Mask put others lifes in danger which is messed up.

However just like theres no need to feel bad for Mask for putting his own life and others in danger. People shouldn't have felt bad for Tanner who put his own life in danger.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

> Authorities have not been able to determine who was driving the Ferrari due to the excessive damage incurred.


http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/tapout-owner-dead-in-car-crash-16532

****!

Well, apprently they were all drunk too.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

pauly_j said:


> http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/tapout-owner-dead-in-car-crash-16532
> 
> ****!


:eek03:

ewww... no wonder they couldnt easily positively ID him


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Definately seems to be confirmed....VERY SAD....feel bad for ever hatin on the dude.....

Best wishes to his family and friends...


ANYONE...heard any reaction from the rest of the Tapout Crew....:dunno:


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

6toes said:


> What an incredibly insensitive and stupid thing to say...
> 
> .


Hhahah. You have no idea how many times I have been told those words my friend. 





XitUp said:


> Quote one person who said he deserved to die. Go on.


LOL I see that your sig got smaller, it's pretty good. 



bbjd7 said:


> That's fine and I agree Mask put others lifes in danger which is messed up.
> 
> However just like theres no need to feel bad for Mask for putting his own life and others in danger. People shouldn't have felt bad for Tanner who put his own life in danger.



Well, I liked Evan, and felt bad when he died. I still have a really unjustified dislike for Rich Franklin for whuppin Evan's ass.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm somewhat surprised this thread turned into a debate regarding whether or not this guy deserves sympathy for dying, because of how it happened. To judge someone's worthiness of grief or sympathy based on one act is laughably simple minded. There are so many people in this world who make bad decisions, people that each one of us know and probably love. When they make these decisions that at times compromise the safety of themselves and the people around them, it doesn't make them any less of a human being. In fact, I believe that it's the mistakes we make that make us human. Whether or not something like this happens however faulty the decision was not to be safe doesn't take away from the one fact that this was an accident. And regardless of how reckless the act was, he certainly didn't intend for what happened to happen. Maybe this guy deserves sympathy, maybe he doesn't. I'm certainly not fit to judge that aspect of his life, nor should any one of us feel that we are. I feel the sadness of his loved ones. I also hope that people realize that no matter how they feel about the situation that to be disrespectful in a matter like this exemplifies how idiotic they're behaving.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> That's fine and I agree Mask put others lifes in danger which is messed up.
> 
> However just like theres no need to feel bad for Mask for putting his own life and others in danger. People shouldn't have felt bad for Tanner who put his own life in danger.


 

WTF...BBJD....DAm kid how would you say things like that......if I didnt know you better i would have neg reped you....

These people were not confirmed to be racing.......

And Evan Tanner was just that type of guy.....why would you fault some one or say you shouldnt feel bad when there is an accident involved???:thumbsdown:


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

XitUp said:


> Quote one person who said he deserved to die. Go on.


I'm not going to go back through and look because I'm not entirely sure anyone did. I got kinda caught up reading people saying "I'm not one of the people saying he deserved to die." But I'm more just put off by all of the people attacking a man who JUST died. I'm sure there's a lot of people out here right now who are grieving this loss and I think it's very disrespectful to badmouth the recently deceased behind the safety of your computer monitor.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> why would you fault some one or say you shouldnt feel bad when there is an accident involved???:thumbsdown:




Cos they dressed wack.


----------



## MamaSdKnockUOut (Feb 23, 2009)

pauly_j said:


> Cos they dressed wack.


That's not right, that's like me wishing death on you because you have bad teeth.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Some of them are fake but I wouldn't say they're bad.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

6toes said:


> I'm not going to go back through and look because *I'm not entirely sure anyone did.* I got kinda caught up reading people saying "I'm not one of the people saying he deserved to die." But I'm more just put off by all of the people attacking a man who JUST died. I'm sure there's a lot of people out here right now who are grieving this loss and I think it's very disrespectful to badmouth the recently deceased behind the safety of your computer monitor.


Thank you.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> WTF...BBJD....DAm kid how would you say things like that......if I didnt know you better i would have neg reped you....
> 
> These people were not confirmed to be racing.......
> 
> And Evan Tanner was just that type of guy.....why would you fault some one or say you shouldnt feel bad when there is an accident involved???:thumbsdown:


Usually when two sports cars are driving next to each other at speeds that they get that messed up at 1 am they are street racing.

And I do hope they RIP and that their families are in my prayers.

But they put themselves in dangerous situations that were life threatening. If you put yourself in a life threatening situation for no reason and you die I don't feel that bad for you I'm sorry.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

pauly_j said:


> Cos they dressed wack.


 
Thats unfortunate that trivial things like what people wear would lead to a comment like that........:thumbsdown: We are talkin about human beings here....


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

6toes said:


> I'm not going to go back through and look because I'm not entirely sure anyone did. I got kinda caught up reading people saying "I'm not one of the people saying he deserved to die." But I'm more just put off by all of the people attacking a man who JUST died. I'm sure there's a lot of people out here right now who are grieving this loss and I think it's very disrespectful to badmouth the recently deceased behind the safety of your computer monitor.


I don't see why his death affects whether or not we are allowed to badmouth him. He was an annoying douche, and I will continue to feel disgust any time I see his stupid ******* face.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> But they put themselves in dangerous situations that were life threatening. If you put yourself in a life threatening situation for no reason and you die I* don't feel that bad* for you *I'm sorry*.


So wait, you feel sorry for not feeling bad? 


Just kidding. :thumb02:


----------



## jasonc84 (Nov 9, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I raced my car when I was younger at speeds of up to 240 KMH (150 MPH) thats all it would do and although I like to feel Im intelligent but the truth is that luck probably has alot to to with many of us still being around, I just find it hard to believe that only me and apparently BBJD have ever raced a car, I mean the only reason I wasnt doing the kind of speeds Mask wasnt was in all honesty my old Iroc wasnt exactly a Ferrari, everyone wants to preach about street racing and putting people lives at risk but it happens every day and it doesnt make the people killed doing it any more deserving of death or there deaths any less tragic because of it.


Also been there. I was the passenger of my roommates Camaro at 160 mph and i did my fair share of street racing when i had an SRT-4. I've realized its dumb and unsafe and no longer partake in it but if anyone i knew died doing it when i was younger i wouldn't have believed they deserved it. People do things all the time to take risks and it doesn't mean they deserve to die.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

WOW that really sucks.

Like those guys or hate them this is still a tragedy, sounds like he was drunk or on drugs or whatever.

but still RIP.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

jasonc84 said:


> Also been there. I was the passenger of my roommates Camaro at 160 mph and i did my fair share of street racing when i had an SRT-4. I've realized its dumb and unsafe and no longer partake in it but if anyone i knew died doing it when i was younger i wouldn't have believed they deserved it. People do things all the time to take risks and it doesn't mean they deserve to die.


There is definitely a difference between being in high school and flooring your piece of shit camaro on a straightaway, and being 45 years old and wrecking a 300 thousand dollar Ferrari badly enough to rip it in half so bad that they couldn't even tell who was driving. 

The difference is being young and not really knowing better, and just being a stupid jack-ass with too much money to spend.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

pauly_j said:


> Cos they dressed wack.


 
I mean how do we know the drunk guy driving the Porsche wasnt totally at fault when they were just drivin next to each other and it was all caused by the drunk guy.........we dont know for certain Mask was racing him.......

Anyone like buddy above that says that about some one that just dies clearly never lost anyone in a sudden mannor and can suck my ****:thumbsup:


----------



## sworddemon (Feb 4, 2007)

Maybe some of you should think about his parents and friends etc. that are probably going through absolute hell right now, regardless of how he died. I feel for them.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Coldcall the guy wrecked his car to the point where the girl in the passenger seat was ejected from the car and the car was trashed.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

sworddemon said:


> Maybe some of you should think about his parents and friends etc. that are probably going through absolute hell right now, regardless of how he died. I feel for them.


Skyscrape and the short one must be pretty busted up, I do feel bad for friends and family for sure.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Anyone like buddy above that says that about some one that just dies clearly never lost anyone in a sudden mannor and can suck my ****:thumbsup:


The internet is a disgusting place my friend


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

bbjd7 said:


> Coldcall the guy wrecked his car to the point where the girl in the passenger seat was ejected from the car and the car was trashed.


That's really who I feel bad for. I mean if you wanna get drunk and drive a ******* ferrari and crash and die that's your choice.

but when your ruin someone elses life it's brutal. Poor girl I bet she was ******* hot too.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

UFCFAN18 said:


> That's really who I feel bad for. I mean if you wanna get drunk and drive a ******* ferrari and crash and die that's your choice.
> 
> but when your ruin someone elses life it's brutal. Poor girl *I bet she was ******* hot too.*


:laugh:

Seriously though, it's tragic. But also stupid and completely avoidable. So while I sympathize with his friends and family, the guy was a [email protected]#$ing idiot.

It was selfish of him to put himself, that girl and anyone else that may have been occupying the road that night into such a position.

What if he had hit a car crossing an intersection and killed more innocent people?

Inexcusable behavior and his friends and family have to suffer for it.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

UFCFAN18 said:


> Poor girl I bet she was ******* hot too.


Maybe she still is? They didn't say how bad she was busted up, probably pretty badly though. 


Damn, I bet she's got a hell of a lawsuit for sure. I think I'm in love, even if her face got mutilated and her ass is smeared all over the highway. 



Too much?:confused05:


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Bazza89 said:


> Why are people saying "hopefully it isn't him" and things like that? Someone's dead so it's pretty shitty no matter who it is IMO.


Because they could be a fan of his maybe???????????????????????????????

If Bas Rutten was in this car crash, would you have said the same thing? There is nothing wrong with hoping that the guy that died isn't someone you like, or are a fan of...

People are OBVIOUSLY going to be more emotionally involved if it is someone that they know, other than someone they don't know. So why would they'd obviously rather it be the person they didn't know.

Rest in piece.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

randyspankstito said:


> Maybe she still is? They didn't say how bad she was busted up, probably pretty badly though.
> 
> 
> Damn, I bet she's got a hell of a lawsuit for sure. I think I'm in love, even if her face got mutilated and her ass is smeared all over the highway.
> ...


lol

necrophilia ftw!


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Anyone like buddy above that says that about some one that just dies clearly never lost anyone in a sudden mannor and can suck my ****:thumbsup:


Clearly...:confused03:


----------



## jasonc84 (Nov 9, 2007)

randyspankstito said:


> There is definitely a difference between being in high school and flooring your piece of shit camaro on a straightaway, and being 45 years old and wrecking a 300 thousand dollar Ferrari badly enough to rip it in half so bad that they couldn't even tell who was driving.
> 
> The difference is being young and not really knowing better, and just being a stupid jack-ass with too much money to spend.


Well wasn't in highschool and 6 years ago to a college kid a sports car wasn't a POS but i guess i see your point he wasn't young. Some people who really enjoy cars, really enjoy putting them to their limits i agree it should be left for the track but i still don't think street racing means someone deserves to die. And honestly the type of car isn't relavent in my mind, you can make a civic faster than a Ferrari .


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> If Bas Rutten was in this car crash, would you have said the same thing?


Whateva!! Bas Rutten would have gotten out of the car and given that light pole a freakin liver shot just for getting in his way!



Edit: To JasonC84. Sorry, I was assuming that you were in high school when you did it and had a piece of shit camaro, because my car and all my friends cars were pieces of shit in high school (even though we thought they were awesome), and yeah you can make a civic as fast as a ferrari, but I would hope that you didn't spend 300 grand on it.


----------



## jasonc84 (Nov 9, 2007)

randyspankstito said:


> Whateva!! Bas Rutten would have gotten out of the car and given that light pole a freakin liver shot just for getting in his way!
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: To JasonC84. Sorry, I was assuming that you were in high school when you did it and had a piece of shit camaro, because my car and all my friends cars were pieces of shit in high school (even though we thought they were awesome), and yeah you can make a civic as fast as a ferrari, but I would hope that you didn't spend 300 grand on it.


It def wouldn't, and no worries just saying it was college which is even worse for me i suppose. I'm a huge car fan its the only other thing i follow as much as MMA so i can understand the urge to push your car, but i've pushed my luck too many times and am no longer interested in speed. Now low and slow will work for me lol

But either way it was a bad choice my prayers go to his family and friends. Might not have been a smart decision but he didn't deserve to go


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

When people engage in discussions on the internet they should do so at their own risk. There is no guarantee that the postings will be intelligent, points well made, the posters sensitive to the feelings of others or even societal norms. There is no guarantee the spelling will be right, or the facts straight or even truthful. There is no guarantee that the conversations will even include adults. There is little incentive to be honest or offer a balanced point of view that actually contemplates the insights that others have to offer. In fact one should expect the worst and be pleasantly surprised when an appreciable nugget of truth or honest reflection randomly pops up. This thread is a perfect example of what I'm talking about. It represents the full spectrum.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

jasonc84 said:


> It def wouldn't, and no worries just saying it was college which is even worse for me i suppose. I'm a huge car fan its the only other thing i follow as much as MMA so i can understand the urge to push your car, but i've pushed my luck too many times and am no longer interested in speed. Now low and slow will work for me lol
> 
> But either way it was a bad choice my prayers go to his family and friends. Might not have been a smart decision but he didn't deserve to go


I'm a motorcycle jackass myself, but I try to keep it in reason as too. You can tell where there is a time and a place to be an idiot "safely".


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

randyspankstito said:


> and yeah you can make a civic as fast as a ferrari, but I would hope that you didn't spend 300 grand on it.


Nah, you'd only need about a third of that to make a Civic that fast.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

XitUp said:


> Nah, you'd only need about a third of that to make a Civic that fast.


Jesus christ!!! 

You could buy a lot of car with that kind of money, or a do anything else with it, and instead you put it into a honda civic? That just cracks me up, but whatever floats you boat I guess eh?:thumb02:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Usually when two sports cars are driving next to each other at speeds that they get that messed up at 1 am they are street racing.
> 
> And I do hope they RIP and that their families are in my prayers.
> 
> But they put themselves in dangerous situations that were life threatening. If you put yourself in a life threatening situation for no reason and you die I don't feel that bad for you I'm sorry.





> The accident *was not depicted *as a race between cars, although the two vehicles were traveling alongside one another in the same direction on the three-lane Jamboree Road.
> 
> “The end of the accident was witnessed by one of our on-duty officers,” said Lt. Fox. “What the officer saw -- he was driving in the opposite direction –- he saw two vehicles out of control, spinning around. One, a red Ferrari hit the curb, struck a pole and broke in half.”
> 
> Lt. Fox said the officer observed a white Porsche stop at the scene and then take off a few seconds later southbound on Jamboree Road.


http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/tapout-owner-dead-in-car-crash-16532


Xitup said:


> Nah, you'd only need about a third of that to make a Civic that fast.


I know you know way more about cars then me from reading some previous posts, but you would still have a front wheel drive car that sucks around corners. Ferrari >>>>>>> $100K Civic


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Damn, that sucks. I know the Tapout crew gets a lot of hate but I like the guys, and I really liked their show. ****, RIP.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Ok ZZ well I guess we gotta wait till more comes out but I would say 9 of 10 times accidents at 1 am involving 2 sports cars aren't just regular accidents so I guess we need to wait for more news.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Ok ZZ well I guess we gotta wait till more comes out but I would say 9 of 10 times accidents at 1 am involving 2 sports cars aren't just regular accidents so I guess we need to wait for more news.


I agree...in fact, I was surprised to read that...but I did say earlier that we don't know what the entire situation is and suggested that he could have been running from the other guy, though sarcastically. 

I still imagine they were street racing, tbh.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Ok ZZ*,* well I guess we gotta wait till more comes out*,* but I would say 9 of 10 times accidents at 1 am involving 2 sports cars aren't just regular accidents*.* *S*o I guess we need to wait for more news.


Fixed it for ya :thumb02:


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

Terrible news, Tapout did great things for MMA and for many fighters. Mask was defenetly the face of Tapout. 

R.I.P. Mask.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

randyspankstito said:


> Fixed it for ya :thumb02:


Actually you did a poor job since there should be a comma after so. But thanks, I had no idea how to read that until you came along. :confused02:


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

randyspankstito said:


> Fixed it for ya :thumb02:


If your just gonna be a jackass then don't post.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Actually you did a poor job since there should be a comma after so. But thanks, I had no idea how to read that until you came along. :confused02:


Actually there doesn't *need* to be a comma after so, but you could put one there and it would still work. 

I was just screwing with bbjd7 because he never puts a comma or a period in his posts.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

...died earlier this morning in *a car accident that saw his vehicle cut in half* after he hit a light pole.

No disrespect for the dead, but should you really feel sorry for someone who dies when you blow by an off duty cop and somehow cut your car in half? How fast do you have to be going? How reckless do you have to be? 

Until more details are evident, we can't be sure. But really... car cut in half?


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

randyspankstito said:


> Actually there doesn't *need* to be a comma after so, but you could put one there and it would still work.
> 
> I was just screwing with bbjd7 because he never puts a comma or a period in his posts.


okay...i just thought you were being "that guy"


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Forever Fan said:


> *A moment of silence for Mask.​*
> Thank you for your charisma, your entertaining, your commitment to the sport of MMA, and to all the great fighters you have assisted in developing.
> 
> You will be greatly missed.
> ...


That's sweet, but I'm pretty sure he will not be reading it anytime soon.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow I can't believe that happened. Thats some shocking news right there.


----------



## StDrgn (Sep 15, 2008)

RIP Mask


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

That sucks... I never cared for the Tapout crew due to their ridiculous personalities, but they still were important to MMA. 

Sad day.


----------



## powerbomb91 (Nov 11, 2008)

man that sucks ass,rip to the person sucky way to die


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> Rest in *piece*.


Damn S-O, that's just cold sir. Ice cold. Plus, I think the car already took care of that.

In all honesty, Mask and Tapout have done a lot for the sport and many fighters along the way. They were one of the first companies who allowed fighters to pursue MMA as a full-time career because of the sponsorship money they provided, which is a pretty big deal.

But don't get me wrong, I always felt kinda bad for the one guy in Tapout who didn't dress up like an idiot and seemed to take the business aspect of things more seriously. And being someone who has wrecked a car by street racing, I find it hard to feel a ton of sympathy for him. Although I do feel bad for his family (and his passenger), since they're the ones who are going to have to deal with the aftermath of all this, and losing a loved one.

On the topic of street racing, I just have to say that if you crash a car while racing and survive unscathed, or with minor injuries, people call you an idiot and lucky. Nobody feels sorry for you. However, if the exact same thing happens and someone dies, suddenly it's tragic. That just doesn't compute in my brain. He made a stupid choice, knew the risks involved and suffered the worst of them. It happens to people all the time.

Oh, and I'll save some other thoughts for when the toxicology reports come back.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Holy hell, guys. Sounding off on the guy before you even know everything that happened.

Dude's freakin' dead. If there was a price to pay for any bad decisions he made, I'd say he paid it tenfold.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

Punkass Blog



> MASK
> March 11th, 2009
> To my best friend in the world you’ll be forever missed, but always remembered. RIP MASK



From TapouT.com


> DEAREST FRIENDS AND FAMILY
> It is with heavy hearts and great sadness that we must regretfully confirm the passing of our beloved friend, brother and co-founder Charles "Mask" Lewis following a car accident that occurred last night. We are currently in the process of setting up a memorial service in his honor and will release more details as they become available.
> 
> Many thanks to all for the outpouring of blessings and well-wishes during this incredibly difficult time.




EDIT!!!! he was 45???? i didnt realize he was that age


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

randyspankstito said:


> Jesus christ!!!
> 
> You could buy a lot of car with that kind of money, or a do anything else with it, and instead you put it into a honda civic? That just cracks me up, but whatever floats you boat I guess eh?:thumb02:





ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> I know you know way more about cars then me from reading some previous posts, but you would still have a front wheel drive car that sucks around corners. Ferrari >>>>>>> $100K Civic


Erm, I was just pointing out that you need to spend a lot of money to make a Civic that fast.

Unless you convert it to rwd...


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

I feel bad for his family and friends...but that's about it. No one deserves to die, but that doesn't mean I have to care when they do. I never had anything positive to say about Mask, and still don't. He did help the sport a bit, but then again he did it for his own benefit. Just like any other sponsor. If he really wanted to help the sport he would have stopped acting and dressing like a WWE fanatic, especially when he had thousands, probably millions, of MMA fans who thought it was absurd.

The thing that sucks most about these kinda situations is he made a selfish and stupid mistake, died instantly and virtually painlessly, and his friends and family have to suffer for years cuz of it.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

XitUp said:


> Erm, I was just pointing out that you need to spend a lot of money to make a Civic that fast.
> 
> Unless you convert it to rwd...


Okay...


----------



## mma17 (Jun 4, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> I can't imagine it would be that hard to identify "Mask". But, either way this sucks, I feel bad for the family.... so kids what did we learn? Don't wear face paint or race cars.


This post.....is hilarious.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Hopefully the money I spent on my tapout shirts and hats werent used to buy that Ferrari, that would make me feel alittle bad.


----------



## Jdizz (Mar 12, 2009)

I just wanted to add my two cents to this discussion. When I first found out about mixed martial arts, it was around the time when the first season of Tapout came on the air. Mask was one of the first people who really gave me inspiration to love this sport and the people in it. He is truly an inspiration to us all with his rags to riches story and his trademark stay true, stay positive attitude. For what its worth, I am shocked, saddened, and heart broken due to his loss and I know that he is in a better place now. Rest in peace and may your memory live on.


----------



## _LB_ (Jan 20, 2008)

*R.i.p. "mask"*

I really don't understand why PEOPLE are HATING in this thread. 

I mean this guy and his company has done ALOT for MMA. What have all you HATERS done for the SPORT? Besides Bitch and WHINE.

If it it was not for there show. I would have never even know who he was. And beleive it or not I did meet him once at an event in hawaii and did not even know who he was. But after watching the shows on VS. I got to know them, and I did not care for there antics at first. but after watching them every week. I got to see them for who they really are, and just accepted it. 

So regardless if you liked him or not. He and his company is pretty much a conerstone in the MMA industry. 

And i'm saddened by his death. Call me a nut HUGGER or flame me. I really don't care.

R.I.P "MASK". Thanks you for all you have done for this sport, that i really love to watch and sapport.


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

_LB_ said:


> I really don't understand why PEOPLE are HATING in this thread.
> 
> I mean this guy and his company has done ALOT for MMA. What have all you HATERS done for the SPORT? Besides Bitch and WHINE.
> 
> ...



One time I had this old TV that at random intervals would BLAST the volume to the MAX for just like a SECOND or two.



As far as this goes, I feel as bad for him as I do when I hear that any person has died in any random accident. RIP nonetheless


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

_LB_ said:


> I really don't understand why PEOPLE are HATING in this thread.
> 
> I mean this guy and his company has done ALOT for MMA. What have all you HATERS done for the SPORT? Besides Bitch and WHINE.
> 
> ...


Nobody is hating. It's fine if you liked him, that's your opinion. The people that are "hating" are just contributing their opinion to the thread, which is what a forum is for. I didn't have anything positive to say about him before his death, and I still don't. People die everyday, he's just a person to me. Yes it sucks, but does that mean I have to mope every 11 seconds when someone else dies? I had no connection with Mask, so it's not affecting me as much as others. Not my fault.

He didn't do THAT much for MMA, he saw MMA was getting popular and took advantage by taking $2 white tees and ironing on a simple logo, and then selling them for $30. Sponsors don't sponsor people to help sports grow, they sponsor them because the sport is already growing and they are trying to take advantage of the large amounts of money they can make by having them wear their logo everytime you see them. It's not like he was very creative in his idea, anyone could have done it, he just happened to beat everyone to the punch. I respect him as a guy who knows how to make money, I guess. But his personality was absolutely ridiculous and it could be argued that his pro-wrestling like antics have had a negative effect on MMA.

If watching TapouT got you into MMA, then good for you. All that means is you have a different point of view as me. To each his own, this is a forum, it's just a way to get a general consensus of everyone's opinions on multiple subjects. Hell, MMA forums and news sites have done just as much or more for MMA as Mask has.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

Breadfan said:


> One time I had this old TV that at random intervals would BLAST the volume to the MAX for just like a SECOND or two.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as this goes, I feel as bad for him as I do when I hear that any person has died in any random accident. RIP nonetheless


It's a code:

PEOPLE HATING ALOT

MMA HATERS SPORT?

WHINE MMA HUGGER


He's trying to tell us something:confused02:


----------



## _LB_ (Jan 20, 2008)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Nobody is hating. It's fine if you liked him, that's your opinion. The people that are "hating" are just contributing their opinion to the thread, which is what a forum is for. I didn't have anything positive to say about him before his death, and I still don't. People die everyday, he's just a person to me. Yes it sucks, but we're not gonna make a thread every 11 seconds when some kid in Africa dies are we? I had no connection with Mask, so it's not affecting me as much as others. Not my fault.
> 
> He didn't do THAT much for MMA, he saw MMA was getting popular and took advantage by taking $2 white tees and ironing on a simple logo, and then selling them for $30. Sponsors don't sponsor people to help sports grow, they sponsor them because the sport is already growing and they are trying to take advantage of the large amounts of money they can make by having them wear their logo everytime you see them.
> 
> If watching TapouT got you into MMA, then good for you. All that means is you have a different point of view as me.


I hear you. And no I was a fan of MMA since 95'. Watching there show made me a fan of them. He did more for MMA then You or anyone here in these's threads did for the sport. And there is a lot of HATING going on in this thread. I'm just saying why not show the guy some respect on it. thats all. PEACE.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

This might be a dumb ? but i've been watching mma for many years and i dont understand who the hell the tapout crew are. Can someone explain


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

He paid the price for doing a dumb-ass street race that could have killed innocent people. He knew the risks involved. It's his own fault he died, and its no more tradgic than a guy dying in a game of russian roulette.

Having said that though, TapouT did good things for MMA, we know their motivation for sponsoring people was to get their brand out there but who cares? The end result was a lot of up and coming fighters getting the oppertunity to make it.


----------



## famoussd (Nov 16, 2006)

Just got the following email from Tapout:

----------------------------
*DEAREST FRIENDS AND FAMILY*

It is with heavy hearts and great sadness that we must regretfully confirm the passing of our beloved friend, brother and co-founder Charles "Mask" Lewis following a car accident that occurred early Wednesday morning. We are currently in the process of setting up a memorial service in his honor and will release more details as they become available.

Many thanks to all for the outpouring of blessings and well-wishes during this incredibly difficult time.
*
Many have chosen tomorrow 3/13 to wear TapouT during their day in tribute to the man that inspired us all.
Charles "Mask" Lewis RIP*


----------



## Dana White (Mar 12, 2007)

Poor Mask. :sarcastic01:


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh if I had a tapout shirt I would wear it for sure tomorrow.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

famoussd said:


> Just got the following email from Tapout:
> 
> ----------------------------
> *DEAREST FRIENDS AND FAMILY*
> ...




Wow, what a blatant exploitation of his death for marketing. I would expect nothing less from those douchebags:thumb02: That makes this whole thing even funnier.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

randyspankstito said:


> Wow, what a blatant exploitation of his death for marketing. I would expect nothing less from those douchebags:thumb02: That makes this whole thing even funnier.


Okay, now I don't feel bad about posting what I wanted to post.



DragonStriker said:


> Oh if I had a tapout shirt I would wear it for sure tomorrow.


If I had a Tapout shirt, I'd drive my Ferrari into a pole at 350 MPH.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

CornbreadBB said:


> If I had a Tapout shirt, I'd drive my Ferrari into a pole at 350 MPH.


I laughed so hard at that funniest thing I read all night. :thumb02:


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

LOL **** you guys are terrible I guess im not any beter though, im laughing.


----------



## Philivey2k8 (Apr 22, 2007)

i wonder if he tapped :thumb02:


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

UFCFAN18 said:


> LOL **** you guys are terrible I guess im not any beter though, im laughing.


I'am not terrible I am laughing at cornbread not mask he is funny. :thumb02:


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Jdizz said:


> I just wanted to add my two cents to this discussion. When I first found out about mixed martial arts, it was around the time when the first season of Tapout came on the air. Mask was one of the first people who really gave me inspiration to love this sport and the people in it. He is truly an inspiration to us all with his rags to riches story and his trademark stay true, stay positive attitude. For what its worth, I am shocked, saddened, and heart broken due to his loss and I know that he is in a better place now. Rest in peace and may your memory live on.


Translation:
"I'm a total n00b and when my mother told me WWE was fake I needed something new to be a hormonal fan boy of. Luckily I spotted a TV show that combined muscular guys touching each other and loud idiots in stupid clothes, and from then on I was the worlds biggest MMA fan.
Just Bleeeeeeed"



_LB_ said:


> I really don't understand why PEOPLE are HATING in this thread.
> 
> I mean this guy and his company has done ALOT for MMA. What have all you HATERS done for the SPORT? Besides Bitch and WHINE.
> 
> ...


nut HUGGER.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Cmon guys, if you were in a Ferrari and A porche pulled up and challenged you, you wouldnt show him whats up. Maybe not everytime, but Im sure a few times you would do it. I know Ive dont it a few times fuckin around and I dont got no Ferrari. 

Did I deserve to die for doing that?? No, I was being stupid just like Mask was. But driving fast doesnt justify his death. He was a good dude.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> Cmon guys, if you were in a Ferrari and A porche pulled up and challenged you, you wouldnt show him whats up. Maybe not everytime, but Im sure a few times you would do it. I know Ive dont it a few times fuckin around and I dont got no Ferrari.
> 
> Did I deserve to die for doing that?? No, I was being stupid just like Mask was. But driving fast doesnt justify his death.


No, but we would call you an idiot for it.



> He was a good dude.


Was he?
I've never met him but from what I've seen he came off as an attention seeking prat.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> Cmon guys, if you were in a Ferrari and A porche pulled up and challenged you, you wouldnt show him whats up. Maybe not everytime, but Im sure a few times you would do it. I know Ive dont it a few times fuckin around and I dont got no Ferrari.
> 
> Did I deserve to die for doing that?? No, I was being stupid just like Mask was. But driving fast doesnt justify his death. He was a good dude.


He knowingly put his life and (more importantly) other innocent peoples lives in danger therefore it's pretty hard to feel sorry for him.

I'm not slapping a death sentence on anyone who street races but it was his own decision and he obviously faced the consequences. It's not even as if he was some dumb kid, shit he was a middle aged man out street racing.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

He was racing not a great idea but not the worst thing in the world. We drag race all the time. If the guy in the porshe wasnt hammered it would've been fine. All this stupid talk shadows what he has done for the sport. And what he has done for the fighter's. He was a great man who took care of his fighter's and he will be missed.

LOL here come the red dots LOL


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

I might neg you for double posting and double LOLing.


----------



## Jdizz (Mar 12, 2009)

XitUp said:


> Translation:
> "I'm a total n00b and when my mother told me WWE was fake I needed something new to be a hormonal fan boy of. Luckily I spotted a TV show that combined muscular guys touching each other and loud idiots in stupid clothes, and from then on I was the worlds biggest MMA fan.
> Just Bleeeeeeed"


That aint cool, bro. You don't know me and don't assume anything about me. Besides, with your excessive need to make fun of other people, it's obvious that you have some insecurities of your own, so I'll just say that you have some pretty good insults. You know, even though you just tremendously ripped apart my respects to mask, I have no hard feelings.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Jdizz said:


> That aint cool, bro. You don't know me and don't assume anything about me. Besides, with your excessive need to make fun of other people, it's obvious that you have some insecurities of your own, so I'll just say that you have some pretty good insults. You know, even though you just tremendously ripped apart my respects to mask, I have no hard feelings.


Aw, cheers.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

moldy said:


> He was a great man who took care of his fighter's and he will be missed.


Everyone loves you when you're six feet under.

Calling him a "great man" is a massive overstatement IMO, and while he did help a lot of fighters get started by sponsoring them and in turn helped MMA he did it for his own gain, to get his own company exposure so he could buy Ferrari's and stuff. Let's not act like Mask helped MMA out of the good of his heart, him helping MMA was just a by-product of him trying to get rich, nothing more nothing less.

I'll be *majorly* pissed of with the UFC if he gets a bigger tribute than Tanner though. That was real shitty what they did there with that little 10 second clip of a picture of him, a former champ and long time UFC veteran.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

I read a article saying that the other car was driving drunk and lost control and hit Mask's car didn't say anything about racing.


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

DragonStriker said:


> I read a article saying that the other car was driving drunk and lost control and hit Mask's car didn't say anything about racing.


yeah same here i havnt read anything about racing at all, seems like alot of people on here are jumping to conclusions before finding out what really happened.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

DragonStriker said:


> I read a article saying that the other car was driving drunk and lost control and hit Mask's car didn't say anything about racing.


If that turns out to be true, it would change the picture considerably.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah I found the article it was on sherdog idk if its legit or not but it was on there front page. They keep updating it so maybe but here it is anyways.

*Update: Driver Charged with Manslaughter in ‘Tapout’ Founder’s Death*


> The man arrested on Wednesday in connection with the death of “Tapout” founder Charles “Mask” Lewis Jr., has been formally charged with vehicular manslaughter after a brutal crash left the clothing company entrepreneur’s Ferrari ripped in half by a cement pole in Newport Beach, Calif.
> 
> Jeffrey D. Kirby, 51, of Costa Mesa, Calif., has been charged with “one felony count of vehicular manslaughter by unlawful act with gross negligence while intoxicated, one felony count of driving under the influence causing bodily injury, and sentencing enhancements for fleeing the scene of a vehicular manslaughter and causing great bodily injury to multiple victims,” according to a press release from the Orange County District Attorney’s Office.
> 
> ...


Source: http://sherdog.com/news/news/update-driver-charged-with-manslaughter-in-tapout-founders-death-16555


----------



## Dana White (Mar 12, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> Cmon guys, if you were in a Ferrari and A porche pulled up and challenged you, you wouldnt show him whats up. Maybe not everytime, but Im sure a few times you would do it. I know Ive dont it a few times fuckin around and I dont got no Ferrari.



Charlie should have bought a real car. Should have bought the new ZR1 Corvette. Game over for the Porche.


----------



## leviticus (May 27, 2007)

DragonStriker said:


> I read a article saying that the other car was driving drunk and lost control and hit Mask's car didn't say anything about racing.


I assume that the fact that the accident hasn't been called a "drag race" is semantics. They were on a road that the speed limit couldn't have been over 45-55 (assumption-three lane road in a city). You don't split a Ferrari in half doing 10 or 20 over that. Sorry.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

leviticus said:


> I assume that the fact that the accident hasn't been called a "drag race" is semantics. They were on a road that the speed limit couldn't have been over 45-55 (assumption-three lane road in a city). You don't split a Ferrari in half doing 10 or 20 over that. Sorry.


I guess but we will never know for sure.


----------



## zooyork (Jan 25, 2009)

i think by the look of the car and how f-ed up it was that i would say is not racing they were both at a pretty high rate of speed. 100+. Ferrari's are well built cars and dont end up looking like that at 60mph,which equals what something like 130KPH? for all you weirdos over seas! Anyway, mask will be missed, yea he did seem kinda like a tool on the show and all that shit. but seemed like when the makeup wasnt on he was a pretty strait up dude. he has done a lot for the sport of mma. and a lot for fighters who cant afford certain things. and to all you computer tough guys that wanna talk shit. why dont you find out when the viewing is go there and talk shit about him. im sure there will be a few people there who would love to hear you say that.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

zooyork said:


> Ferrari's are well built cars and dont end up looking like that at 60mph,which equals what something like 130KPH? for all you weirdos over seas!


1) 60mh are about 95kph
2) You're an asshole, sir


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Holy crap, his girlfriend was 23? Mask was 45? She was practically half his age.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

Dan0 said:


> 1) 60mh are about 95kph
> 2) You're an asshole, sir


Tes 62 mph is 100 kph exactly repped,


----------



## Tepang (Sep 17, 2008)

Dana White said:


> Charlie should have bought a real car. Should have bought the new ZR1 Corvette. Game over for the Porche.


The vette wouldve fallen apart at 60mph because its a shitbox american car made of plastic


and no xitup, it doesnt cost $100,000 to make a civic beat a "ferrari " LOL. You couldnt spend $100k on a civic unless you bought every part, 6 times.

On a side note, I wonder if his ferrari was *topped out *when he crashed. kekekekeke


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Debate the specifics all you want guys.

But Charles was obviously going too fast to control the vehicle in case of an emergency (as is evident by the outcome).

He was 45 years old and should have known better. He risked his life and everyone else's on the road that night and he paid the ultimate price.

Rest In Peace, God bless him and his family, but this seems to have been avoidable and a product of stupidity. And it should be addressed as such, because it may save someone else's life in the future.

If we just say "Oh, it was a tragic accident and he wasn't to blame" we are neglecting to admit that cars are 2000+ pound death machines and should be driven carefully and responsibly. 

I once read a statistic that NINETY NINE PERCENT of car crashes can be avoided by either party through defensive driving. 

Driving recklessly is not cool or tragic. It's stupid and selfish.

Did he deserve to die? No. But anyone that drives recklessly should consider that to be a likely outcome. Isn't that the whole thrill of it? :dunno:

Word.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Biowza said:


> Holy crap, his girlfriend was 23? Mask was 45? She was practically half his age.


Has LizaG been posting lately?


----------



## zooyork (Jan 25, 2009)

Dan0 said:


> 1) 60mh are about 95kph
> 2) You're an asshole, sir





moldy said:


> Tes 62 mph is 100 kph exactly repped,


1)you're the asshole sir! 
2)thanks for the exact #'s! 
3)i dont care n dont really feel the need to know mph vs. kph sorry


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Tepang said:


> The vette wouldve fallen apart at 60mph because its a shitbox american car made of plastic


Wrong.



> and no xitup, it doesnt cost $100,000 to make a civic beat a "ferrari " LOL. You couldnt spend $100k on a civic unless you bought every part, 6 times.


OK, since you're the expert show me how much you would need to spend?

p.s. not just in a straight line, I want this civic to beat the Ferrari in a drag race and on the track.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Tepang said:


> The vette wouldve fallen apart at 60mph because its a shitbox american car made of plastic
> 
> 
> and no xitup, it doesnt cost $100,000 to make a civic beat a "ferrari " LOL. You couldnt spend $100k on a civic unless you bought every part, 6 times.
> ...


You don't know much about after market parts do you? And yeah it would only take about 100K to get a Civic to beat a ferrari adn you wouldn't even need to Turbo or super charge...narurally aspirated could also do it.


----------

